# Treadmill/Running question



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi

I am not sure how accurate my treadmill is for calories burnt, but if I run 3k at a pace that leaves me totally out of breath- it says I have burnt 50 cals, whereas if I do a 20 mins run at the club, it says over 200,

Does anyone own a treadmill that says how many cals burnt, or for any runners out there do you have  a rough guide as to how many cals you burn? I know we are all different and our weight affects too, but 50 cals does seem low for such a lot of hard work.

I am trying to control my total calories per day by exercise too.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2010)

I've just been looking at a website calculator which, for me, says that 252 calories will be burned by running at 5mph for 20mins. That would seem consistent with your gym results.

Do you need to do a bit more calibration of your home machine?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I've just been looking at a website calculator which, for me, says that 252 calories will be burned by running at 5mph for 20mins. That would seem consistent with your gym results.
> 
> Do you need to do a bit more calibration of your home machine?



Possibly - but wouldn't have a clue how to do that! Anyone?

Hey Andy - what website is that -sounds interesting.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2010)

I was looking at this one, but there are loads if you just google for calorie burned or calorie calculator etc .....

http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc

Don't you have instructions for your treadmill?


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Yes I have the original manual which is approx 4 pages including installation!!
Does anyone else have a powertrek pacemaker plus treadmill? A long shot I know.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

thats a good site Andy for working out cals - however it also told me i need to burn a further 3500 cals in addition to what I eat each day to lose weight - well no wonder I am overweight then cos that would mean I would need to burn 5000 cals per day!!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 20, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> thats a good site Andy for working out cals - however it also told me i need to burn a further 3500 cals in addition to what I eat each day to lose weight - well no wonder I am overweight then cos that would mean I would need to burn 5000 cals per day!!



I've read that little nugget about 1lb of fat being the equivalent of 3,500cals on several websites.

I think confusion arises because the body can change weight from day to day for other reasons (I guess water gain and loss being the most significant).

It's why I think that a weight loss of 1lb per week is the ideal for me. That equates to a deficit of 'only' 500cals per day. Trying for a greater loss than that would require vast quantities of exercise or eating 'only a lettuce leaf' each day!


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 20, 2010)

Maybe it means a week then?


----------

